# PARASITES



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I just recently had some tests done that showed I was allergic to a lot of foods. This was a surprise to me because I have never been allergic to anything in my entire life. I have been told by two doctors now that they believe I have some sort of parasite causing the allergies. I asked them if that would cause my brain to be all out of wack too and they said absolutely. Just wondering if anyone here has thought of parasites as a possible cause of their DP?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you for sharing this info... do you know the name of these parasites? has it would deeply help us whoop our Doc's asses with info. Cheers


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

No I don't know any specifics yet. I just did a bunch of stool, urine, and saliva tests though. They should come back in a few weeks. You might want to try it, it's a lot of fun catching your own shit and then digging through it!!!  Kind of like a kid in a sand box.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

"YUMMY".... Whow... Too much info dude! Even I have my limits... lol. bless ya. :mrgreen:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Britball (Jan 27, 2017)

So how did it go lol


----------

